# Choose Your Own Adventure.



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Choose one of the choices, and continue the story from there. Then end it with several choices of your own, for the next person to continue the story on. 

Try to keep your part of the story short. (A small paragraph max). 

---

I wake up in the middle of the night, and had trouble falling back asleep. Feeling bored, I decided to take a warm bubble bath. In the middle of my bath, I heard a loud shaking thud downstairs. So I decided to.. 


a) call the police.
b) wrap myself in a bath towel, arm myself with a toilet brush and go downstairs to investigate.
c) jump into my bed and hide underneath the covers where I will be invulnerable. 
d) climb out of my bathroom window in my towel and flee the house.


----------



## altghost (Jul 13, 2012)

wrap myself in a bath towel, arm myself with a toilet brush and go downstairs to investigate. The cat was wrestling with something, and it looked like a lamp had fallen over, so I flicked the light on to have a better look. All at once, I noticed...


a) a bunch of rats 
b) a man standing by the window
c) a giant hole in the wall
d) a little blue guy crouched in the fireplace


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

a little blue guy crouched in the fireplace. Slowly but cautiously I made myself walk over to this mysterious creature, unsure of what to make of this unsettling appearance. His back was turned and he remained in a crouched position. He looked like the deformed child of Papa Smurf and Gollum. I stopped a few meters before him, and watched as he slowly turned his head towards me. His eyes, gleaming yellow like those of a black cat, pierced back into mine as the hair on my skin prickled up in apprehension. With all the courage I could muster up in that one second, I uttered the words...

a) What are you?
b) Get out of my house!
c) Dad?
d) Would you like a cup of tea?


----------



## altghost (Jul 13, 2012)

"Dad?" After so many years of suppressing memories of my past and attempting to hide my magical girl magic powers from the world, I was almost unable to speak. "Since when were you let out of prison? And why are you in my fireplace?" He stood up to his full height of 3 feet & two inches, dusted himself off, and...

a) leapt at me 
b) smiled silently, proceeding to unroll a piece of paper
c) whistled, summoning some kind of inter-dimensional gate
d) dissolved into tears


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

smiled silently, proceeding to unroll a piece of paper. He motioned me to come over and read it. It soon became apparent that my father, who I had not seen or spoken to for four years since he was captured as a POW during the Galactic Civil War, had become mute. My initial fear dissolved into empathy. A part of me wanted to embrace him, but another part of me was filled with frustration. Here before me stood a person who had raised me as his own, who had instilled me with a set of values, now diminished to a pitiful sight almost beyond recognition. I looked at him with sadness, then read the paper he handed off to me.

a) "Remember my promise? I came back, even if it cost me my humanity."
b) "We've won the war."
c) "It's so good to see you, my daughter."
d) "Your father is dead."


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

I read it and it says "your father is dead" I unrolled the paper more and it reads: "I am actually..

a) a clone of your dead father, that went horribly wrong. 
b) an android sent back from the future to protect you. 
c) an android sent back from the future to kill you. 
d) your dead father and reincarnated as a little blue alien.
e) your zombified father and I'm here to eat you.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

"I am actually... *an android sent back from the future to protect you.*" The android then responded "it would be best if we fly to space, as it is safer up there, should you wish to come. Baffled, I asked the android what exactly he is protecting me from and whether or not it is some sort of prank. The android responded "It is indeed not a prank, for I am really here to protect you. I am here to protect you from the events that will happen should you carry on your normal life. At least in space, things would be different, with nothing to harm you. What do you say?". I then wondered if I was actually lucid dreaming and I never really woke up, so I then had an hard think about the situation...

a) I have an interest in space, so even if this isn't real and I am dreaming, it will still be interesting, so I will go.

b) I will not go to space, it could potentially be dangerous and it is already kinda freaky.

c) I might go LATER... but for now I will stay here. I have to wonder how long is safe being here though?

d) I will go upstairs back to bed and ignore the android, hoping that I will actually wake up PROPERLY. What if this isn't a dream, or what if I DO wake up and I am in heaven already?


----------



## altghost (Jul 13, 2012)

"I'll go!" I yelled, and instantly a tractor beam tore up my fireplace, along with my android father, myself, and the cat. I had just enough time to buckle up before the spaceship hummed grandly, and we shot into the sky, out into outer spaaaaaaaaaaace. But before I could jump up to stand beside the android, at the controls, I heard a click, and restraints snapped into place on my arms and legs. The android remained still, staring out at the endless, sparkling abyss, while a screen bearing a giant face popped up on the window in front of us.

a) The face spoke in a terrible, digitally scratchy voice, saying...
b) The android suddenly spun around and karate chopped the keyboard
c) Lights flashed and alarm bells began to ring.
d) The face said "This is interstellar tax service speaking. Your ship has been charged with tax evasion, and it is time for justice to be administered."


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

The face peered down at us, exclaiming in a digitally scratchy voice, "I am the hand that directs the puppet, the fingers that execute commands, the intentions that guide the soul. I am Dr. Marionetti, at your service." With the downward swing of his arm the android beside me crumbled like a corpse. The man on the screen looked to be in his early 60s, with aging gray hear and a noticeable curved scar on his forehead that ran down to his nose. He stared at me with a stone-cold, determined expression, immediately expecting an answer from my taciturn lips. The amount of information to take in these unexpected turn of events was almost unbearable, incomprehensible. What was there to say?

a) I asked the man why he's working for me.
b) I asked the man what was happening
c) "Well that was corny."
d) I woke up


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

The face suddenly flew towards me and lick me. Then *I woke up. *It was my cat licking on the face on my bed. It was just a dream. Whew! I lazily turn to the alarm clock to check the time, and suddenly realize..

a) The same man with the face, Dr. Marionetti is laying next to me and smiling. 
b) I have strings attached to each of my limbs with a flying hand controlling me. I'm a Marionette! 
c) Myself laying next to me. Then who am I? I looked into the mirror, I've turned into my cat! 
d) I actually just passed out on the spaceship floor.


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

My head was glazed with a layer of sweat. I turned to my right and shuddered. The same man, Dr. Marionetti, stood at the doorway of my room I had left not too long ago in what seemed like a distant dream. This time his voice was clearer and with a thick Italian accent. He smiled at me, though not in a friendly way. His eyes still retained that cold, determined expression.

a) I am still here, at your service. What are you waiting for?
b) Haven't you realized it yet, Andrea? You have the power to control your surroundings.
c) Do you wanna know how I got this scar?
d) I'm ready to wake you up when you are.


----------



## Pongowaffle (Jul 23, 2015)

"Do you wanna know how I got my scar?" he asked. He tells me to dig my fingers into his scar and peel his facial skin off. I did and ended up ripping his entire exoskeleton of his body, revealing: 



a) The Incredible Hulk underneath
b) A metal skeleton robot being controlled by 3 talking guinea pigs.
c) He yelled: "I said only my face you stupid bi**h, not my entire body, before he bleeds to death and dies. 
d) The head of Medusa


----------



## altghost (Jul 13, 2012)

A metal skeleton robot being controlled by 3 talking guinea pigs. Suddenly, it all made perfect sense. PETA was on to me. Instead of brownies, that fateful weekend in September, I had driven down to Walmart & bought 17 packs of hotdogs & laced them with hallucinogens. What a weekend it was... but the photos of carnivorous revelry were not appreciated in all corners of the galaxy. The whole thing was a conspiracy, cooked up by by some jealous vegans, envious of my hearty girth and healthy complexion. In a flash, I jumped out of bed and...

a) smote dem guinea pigs yo
b) jumped out the window
c) whistled for the cat to come save me
15) Gave a cross-species peace speech


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

jumped out the window, except rather than seeing the outside of my house I began falling down this endless void of meaninglessness. Despite thinking this was surely the end, I did not have any more incredulity left in me to scream. There was nothing crazier that could happen at this point. Second after second, minute after minute, hour after hour passed as I observed different layers of the ever expanding tunnel below me. The repetitive patterns dulled my senses and I began to ignore my inexplicable surroundings. I questioned the meaning of my existence. Why am I something rather than nothing? What does it matter if something or nothing happens? After several more hours of deliberation in free fall I closed my eyes, resigned to this fate of uncertain fate.

a) And then I met my maker
b) I gently landed on this very thread, making eye contact with all the posters here who have molded my story
c) I landed on a chair in a dark room dimly lit by a computer screen, my fingers at the keyboard, and saw my story before me.
d) I found myself floating in a tesseract, face to face with Matthew Mcconaughey who screamed at me, "Murph! Murph! Murph!"


----------



## Pongowaffle (Jul 23, 2015)

Still feeling betrayed and angered that my dad Matthew Mcconaughey left me when I was a little girl, the horrible cheesy flicks he made in the past decade and the pretentious Lincoln commercials he made, I ignored him and let him trapped in his own little abyss. There I saw several time portals that I could enter. 

a) Portal 1: I am a little infant
b) Portal 2: I am a grown young sexy woman. 
c) Portal 3: I am a middle aged depressed woman. 
d) Portal 4: I am an elder woman lying on her deathbed in a dystopian future.


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

I entered the second portal and found myself in a bustling 1950s era New York City. I immediately felt a sudden change in both my physicality and my emotions, no longer turbulent and paranoid. The ground below me looked smaller, my legs longer. My body now had a huge bust and an hourglass figure. Red velvet adorned my dress which extended down to my sleek black high heels. Shrugging to myself with carelessness, I went on with whatever the hell was going on and merged with the crowd of socialites that littered this block of the city. I couldn't tell how late into the night it was, as there were no clocks in sight. Dazzling lights of billboards and neon signs were everywhere to be seen. But one figure stuck out in the distance, and it was apparent that the person was walking towards me. It was

a) mentoes
b) Pogowiff
c) altghost
d) Blue Dino
e) Gothic Cupcakes


----------



## altghost (Jul 13, 2012)

It was BLUE DINO. OP transcended the internet, time, and all the laws of a structurally sound storyline, in order to warn me that PETA would not stop at the very boundaries of reality in it's quest to spread veganism across the entire universe. I hitched up my dress and whistled for a cab. It was simply too meta to dwell on. Only one thing was probably clear: I needed to escape PETA. I needed to find some place of solace, where I could collect my thoughts... I told the cab driver,

a) Take me up north
B) Take me to these coordinates
C) Take me to the pub
75) *forcibly takes wheel*


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

*Take me up pub.

*I figured that would be the perfect ideal place to hide from PETA agents and to drown out my stress with liquor. But once I entered the pub and sat myself at the bar, there were a clan of PETA guinea pig agents drinking and celebrating on a corner table. I quickly turned around fearing they would spot me, as a fat guinea pig among shouted at the server "another plate of alfalfa and an a round of ale for me and my friends". Not knowing how I will get out of this, I decided to...

----

a) sneak into the lady's restroom and escape from the back window.

b) throw a nearby candle towards the guinea pig's alcohol soaked table to burn them into roasted guinea pigs.

c) take out my cigarette, hitch up my dress to show my thighs and wait for a handsome man to approach me to light up my cigarette, so I can seduce him to protect me.

d) Jump out at my karate stance and prepare to take out the guinea pigs myself.


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

take out my cigarette, hitch up my dress to show my thighs and wait for a handsome man to approach me to light up my cigarette, so I can seduce him to protect me.

That very man? His name was Peeta Malarky and he told me he was an undercover double agent who was able to blend into the guinea pig crowd with his name alone. It turned out President Snow was the true leader of PETA all along and that thankfully he knew nothing about the activities of Peeta. I had a confused look on my face. "Wait, PETA or Peeta?" "Never mind that. Hurry," he whispered in my ear, "for we must inform Jennifer Lawrence of Snow's true Targaryen lineage. That is the only way we can defeat him." To get past the guinea pigs, we had to...

a) incite jealous outrage by showing them their rival species being treated to meat at Disney World
b) legally change my name to Peeta
c) knock the waiter unconscious and take his place serving alfalfa
d) wait until they left


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

*Waiter/Waitress*

We lured the nearest waiter to the bathroom as soon as it was empty, I wasn't sure of what to do, so I quickly took off my shoe and hit the waiter on the head with it, I had accidentally impaled the waiter's eye with my spiked heel. The waiter almost screamed but Peeta quickly snapped his neck and gently laid down the corpse. Peeta changed into the waiter's uniform. I needed a uniform too, so Peeta lured a waitress with shoulder length blonde hair, she was no older than 16, she walked into the bathroom with Peeta, they flirted for a minute, then Peeta slit her throat and covered her wound with the sleeve of his other shirt he had removed. I quickly changed into the uniform of the deceased waitress and then we.

A) fled from the building

B) saw a demented laughing hobo climb out of the toilet

C) posed as waiter and waitress

D) got married in the bathroom


----------



## Pongowaffle (Jul 23, 2015)

A demented hobo climbed out of the toilet. 

We then realize he's a giant talking rat in a bathrobe. He tells us to climb down through the toilet with him telling us thats the only way out. He led us into the sewers where he took us to his home after leading us through a maze of sewers. In his home, we see four giant turtles armed with sword and katanas lounging in his living room munching endlessly and sloppily on one pizza pie after another. The rat introduced himself as Splinter and then offer us several choices:

a) stay at his place for the night, meanwhile we befriend his turtle friends. 
b) he can train us in the art of Ninjutsu for us be better at defending ourselves. 
c) join his crusade and his team of turtles to combat the leader of the villainous PETA, a masked villain named Shredder. 
d) that he can lead us back out of the sewer into the streets for us to be on our way.


----------



## altghost (Jul 13, 2012)

"Stay for the night.." the rat rasped. I was prepared to bed down among the filth and squalor, until suddenly, the cat (who had miraculously followed my scent) began pawing at one of the turtles heels. Strangely, the green beast gave no indication that it felt the sharp claws scratching away.. digging... and finally, tearing a hole right through the plastic shell to reveal... GUINEA PIGS. An entire army of the sadistic little gremlins, chittering nefariously amongst themselves.
I leapt to my feet...

a) tore the sword from the hand of a turtle & proceeded to fight.
2) ran the hell out of there.
c) suddenly remembered I was a magical girl & poofed to safety
d) backed up and fell down a hole


----------



## Pongowaffle (Jul 23, 2015)

*My magical girl powers unleashed* and I poofed myself to safety on top of a ceiling ledge. There I observed the master swordsman rat and his swordsman turtle disciple efficiently dispatching the army of furry guinea pigs, slicing them into halves one after another. But then this one big bad guinea pig with an eye patch show up. He was stronger than the others and overwhelm the sword wielding rat and turtles. Looking on, with my magical girl powers.. I

a) Poofed and teleport myself to somewhere far away. 
b) Summon my magic wand to battle the eye patched Guinea Pig myself. 
c) Use my powers to do a cat call, summoning an army of nearby cats to come help us. 
d) Distracting the Guinea Pig by stripping myself of my magic girl minskirt costume, and becoming naked.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

I poofed and teleport myself to somewhere far away. But then I realize I teleported myself to 

a) standing on top of a shark in the middle of an ocean. 
b) midair falling into a lava pit inside a volcano
c) to another alien planet a hundred thousand light years away. 
d) inside a guinea pig cage housed with a giant Guinea Pig 10x my own size.


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

Midair falling into a lava pit inside a volcano, I shrieked in horror as I fell, as I was about to land in the lava everything went black and then I found myself right back where I was again. I tried to poof myself again but my powers no longer worked, I found the bottle of girl poof juice on the floor, it was empty. I was out of girl poof juice! Only 4 sips allows a girl to poof where ever she wants 4 times, after that no more poofing! That juice is so rare and hard to find. I would have to find it through the pink market, but the pink market is so dangerous. I found an opening in the wall and crawled through it. I tumbled down a air vent and landed in a room with blue velvet walls. There was a table with four items on them. I thought for a moment then I took the.

A. Bowl full of toes

B. Pink bag full of belly buttons

C. Can of beard soup

D. Pitcher full of period blood


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

"I see you have chosen the *pitcher of period blood*" an elder white haired man suddenly appeared and said.

"Period blood?!" I exclaimed.

"Yes, we called it period blood, as this blood has been collected over several periods of time over the past 500 million years. Once you drink it you can travel through time."

I drank it.. and all of a sudden, my ability to time travel unleashed. So now I decided to time travel to

a) 1970
b) Start of World War I
c) Year Zero
d) Stone age
e) Jurassic Period
f) The future, the Year 2000.


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

Blue Dino said:


> Shoes and socks


I found myself standing on the lawn of a library, I saw a man wearing bell bottoms and long straight hair walking by, there was a little girl wearing red bell bottoms jump roping next to a water fountain. The ground looked so clean, everything looked bright. The cars looked as if they were from another time, everything looked so different. I saw my reflection in the library door window. I looked like I did when I was 13, except my hair was long and straight, parted in the middle and blonde! I was wearing bell bottoms and a purple blouse and purple platform shoes. I resembled Jan Brady from the Brady Bunch! I walked into the library and I saw a calender and it read May 15, 1970. I was very surprised, and somewhat delighted, but kind of frightened. I saw a middle aged woman in a bright yellow dress with red polka dots and thick green rimmed glasses sorting a bunch of books on the shelf. I went to her and

A) asked her if it was really 1970

B) kicked her in the butt and then did cartwheels while shrieking

C) asked her for a book about potato soda

D) put a dime on her head and walked away


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

With the Bruce Lee inside of me, I did a round house kick to her butt to send her flying face first into a pile of fallen books, as she's stuck upside down head first into the book pile with both her flailing legs and butt up in the air. In celebration, I did shrieking cart wheels across the library hall as this one dude in a tie dyed shirt looked at me weird. Impressed with my athleticism and acrobatics, he then approached me and asked me...

a) if I want to go to his groovy party with him right now? 
b) if I want some weed
c) if I want to join his cult the Peoples Temple.
d) if I want to become his secret FBI spy to infiltrate the Black Panther.


----------



## robertdexter (Sep 21, 2015)

Very interesting thread you have shared.


----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)

You're all pretty good.
I couldn't write even a simple story to safe my life. lol


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

^Feel free to join in.

if I want some weed.

The man looked to be in his late 60s and had a professional aura to him. The tye-dyed shirt was ill-fitting, as was his manner of speaking which came across as unusually forced. Suddenly from behind me Peeta shouted, as if he appeared out of nowhere after being MIA for quite some time, "President Snow! You naughty little rascal, you!" With a mischievous smirk expanding across his face the leader of PETA walked over to Peeta and hugged him half-heartedly as if he were Voldemort hugging Draco Malfoy. "My boy, Peeta! How goes your operation against the time-travelling misfits?" Remembering that Peeta was a double agent and thus conspiring against President Snow, I tensed up at this inauthentic exchange, and at the potential seriousness of the situation. A single wrong move could result in the swift execution of both Peeta and me. After they exchanged their greetings, Snow turned to me. "Now, who is this beautiful young lady you've brought along?" With a slightly nervous chuckle Peeta replied,

a) "She's my girlfriend"
b) "She's going to be the plant for our next operation, Mr. President."
c) "She is here to inform you of your real birth mother. Isn't that right, Miss Targaryan?"
d) "Oh, just a friend, Mr. President. She won't be a distraction, I can assure you of that."


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

mentoes said:


> Nettie Pots are dangerous for noses!


"She's my girlfriend!" Peeta groaned hysterically as he clutched his stomach. The man in the tye dye shirt ripped off his shirt and quickly changed into a fancy black suit. 
"Ahaaaaa! A confession!" He pulled a strange cannister from his pocket and sprayed Peeta with it, Peeta passed out and another man came and put him in a box and then the librarian tossed a little device on the floor which exploded into lots of smoke. By the time the smoke was gone they were gone too. All I could find in the library was a group of teenagers who were knocked out from the gas too. One of the teenagers, a boy, was dead due to an allergic reaction. I took whatever money he had in his pocket, a total of 15 dollars, and then left the library. I didn't know where to find Peeta now, he was kidnapped by those people. I don't know how they found me as I now appear to be a teenage girl of the 70's. 
As I walked down the sunny suburban neighborhood, a little girl about 9 or 10 approached me. "Are you Jan Brady? You have Jan's hair but Marcia's face! Are you the new mystery Brady Girl?" The girl asked, obsession glowed in her eyes.

A) "Yes I am!" I answered friendly.

B) "No, I am just a lone traveler." I answred solemnly.

C) I said nothing and karate chopped her in the face, then continued along.

D) "Um, my name is Luna May, I have no place to go, would you please let me live with you til I find my friend?" I asked with a teary voice.


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

I said nothing and karate chopped her in the face, then continued along.

No worries, I thought. Because this was an alternate dimension from mine my morals didn't apply here. I walked back into the library in search of Peeta, but all that remained were the small lumps of gray ashes from the smoke, spread across the carpeted floor in intricate patterns like those crop circles I'd read about as a little kid. President Snow, too, was nowhere to be found. My knees nearly gave way, and had it not been for my sense of urgency in a universe as foreign and hostile as this I would have collapsed right then and there. I could feel the adrenaline pumping through my veins. I may have been wearing a glittery dress with high heels, but deep down I felt like a time travelling space warrior, ready to rescue my one true love. I would be the Mario to his Peach. I blushed at what I had just thought to myself. Yes, it seemed that I do have feelings for him. And even if I wasn't sure this was purely lust, it was the raw desire that would provide the drive and motivation to go on. I tossed my high heels to the side, grabbed the nearest sneakers I could find, and broke into a sprint, setting out to do whatever was necessary to find him. My next course of action was to

oh god did I just really write that

a) break into a military base to steal a fighter jet
b) carjack a taxi grand theft auto style
c) go to the gym and begin a Rocky-style montage
d) kidnap President Snow and hold him for ransom in return for Peeta


----------



## Mattsy94 (Feb 11, 2013)

My next course of action was to carjack a taxi grand theft auto style. What made me regret it, however, was that annoying Mexican beeping song that constantly played in the taxi's around here. Then, to make matters worse, a bunch of Japanese schoolgirls came out of nowhere and swarmed the taxi with knives. I locked the door and then I realized the car was out of gas. I couldn't move and it was only a matter of time before the schoolgirls broke in, and that annoying Mexican song was still playing. I didn't know what the hell I was supposed to do. I could think of four choices right off the bat:

A: Roll down the windows and hope the annoying beeping song would drive them away.
B: Call 911 with my mobile phone.
C: Summon the power of Grayskull
D: Teleport to wherever the person continuing the story is.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

In fear, I decided to called 911 with my mobile phone. I then pulled out my Iphone from my pocket (yes it time traveled with me) and before I could make the call, some guy that looked kinda like Jesus rushed into the backseat of the cab and snatched my phone from my hand. He grumbled and snickered "I am gonna build a computer company out of this technology and beyond with the logo of a half bitten apple, heh heh heh" before he fled. From this, the knife wielding Japanese girls all rushed in and began shouting Japanese gibberish and threatening me on knife point to take them to this particular address.

a) I decided to drive them to their destination. 
b) I decided to just dump them outside of the nearest Sanrio store.
c) I drive them into a nearby beach into the ocean and tuck and roll out of the speeding taxi in the last minute. 
d) I decide to sell them as sex slaves to a local pimp.
e) I convince them to start a Mariachi/Japanese rock band with me, inspired by the Mexican music playing in the car.


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

Blue Dino said:


> Water


I decided to drive them to their destination. As I started the car, one of the girls began to shriek "Yoochi doochi poochi goo!" I didn't know what that meant. I brushed my blonde hair out of my face and started down the street, when suddenly a pick up truck slammed into my vehicle. Everything spun while the girls all screamed, things then went black and quiet for a minute. When I came to my senses, it was quiet in the cab. The girls were all dead and I had no phone. I climbed out of the cab and saw that the driver of the truck was just a pimple faced pizza delivery boy, he was dead too, and the pizza he had was covered in his pimple puss that was leaking from his forehead. There was no people around at the moment so I ran away from the wreckage. I saw that little girl who I had karate chopped earlier. She was standing on the front lawn of a blue house, and she was rubbing a discarded brick on her face while balancing a banana on her head. I walked to her and asked, "what are you doing?" She dropped the brick on the ground and said, "I'm trying to learn karate so I can karate chop people's faces!" She exclaimed happily. Just then a middle aged man walked out of the house. "What are you doing talking to strangers, Marley Sue?" The girl picked up the brick and bashed the man in his groin, the man made a strange "oof" sound and fell backwards, the little girl jumped on top of the man's stomach and jumped up and down giggling, then she sat down and began to hit his groin over and over with the brick. I stood there not sure of what to do. 
"I wanna be a kangaroo daddy!" The girl shrieked, then she slapped herself 5 times, then she purposely twisted her ankle, then she urinated on the ground and sang the alphabet. I went into her house and saw a woman inside, she was reading a book titled 'How to Cope With A Constipated Butterfly'. I walked over to her and

A) asked her about constipated butterflies

B) asked for a a recipe to make constipated butterfly stew

C) had my period all over her white carpet

D) ticked her foot to see if it would unlock a secret toe key


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Seeing her having a Bruce Lee film playing on her tube, all of a sudden, I had an urge to kick her foot. When I did, her toe suddenly flew off and a toe key emerged from the wound. Out of curiosity, I tried to grab and pull out the key, but it was stuck. So I fiddled with it and try twisting it. All of a sudden, her mouth opened and an insane swarm of constipated butterflies flew out of her mouth. She herself then melted into a mountain of furry caterpillars, which all sprouted into constipated butterflies. Feeling overwhelmed.

a) I grabbed a nearby lighter and a spray can and lit up all of the butterflies into a fiery blaze.

b) I tried to be one with the butterfly, and start dancing and spinning in circles with the swarm, before several hippies entered the house and joined me.

c) The butterflies all swarm around a bag of half eaten taco bell on the coffee table and began feasting on it. Minutes later, they became diarrhea butterflies.

d) I doused the butterflies with honey, a swarm of bees came and a butterfly vs bee battle ensures.


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

Blue Dino said:


> Lake


I doused the butterflies with honey, a swarm of bees came in through the window, the butterflies were all stuck on the floor as the bees devoured them. I jumped out the window and ran through the neighborhood.
It was getting dark, the winds howled and the neighborhood began to feel spooky. I saw a band of hippies dancing over a bon fire, one the leader of the hippie group was a man in his 30's, he was short, around 4'11" and was very skinny and had a beard. He was doing the skeleton dance. I noticed his rib cage was showing from his shirtless chest. I found the key in my pocket, and I realized that man's rib cage was what the key needed to open. I picked some flowers and put them in my long blonde hair to make myself look like a hippie teen girl of the 70's. Then I went to their group. The little man was dancing and trying to let everyone know he was the "king of skeletons". I stood next to the rainbow colored van and watched. I was not sure of what to do next. I saw a boy watching me, he was my age and he looked as if he was in love, I also saw a syringe sticking out of his arm. Disgusted, I ignored him as best as I could. I saw a lady muttering to herself and a brown liquid oozed out of her pants. I crept near the dancing little bearded man to find where the key had to go. I saw that his tummy button was glowing and had the same shape as the key. I knew that was where the key went. What was he hiding in there? As I was about to grab him, an overweight tall child fell over and landed on the little bearded skeleton man. Everyone gasped, while the child was making strange humming noises. "Get off me Harold!" The little bearded skeleton man growled. Two large men came and kicked the overweight child away and then helped the little bearded skeleton man stand up. Then he saw me. 
"Can I help you young lady?" He asked. I stood frozen and nervous. The little bearded skeleton man walked to me, eyeing me. Not knowing what else to do I

A) grabbed the little bearded skeleton man and inserted the key into his tummy button

B) ran away screaming

C) I stood my ground

D) I fainted


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

lonerroom said:


> D) I fainted


I fainted. The next thing I know when I awoke, I was tied up on a wooden stake on top of a mountain of firewood, wearing a thin white fabric flowing gown. The hippies and the leader were all wearing horse masks and the little petite cult leader started chanting some weird language. The only phrase I could understand from him was "I now serve you this blond beauty of Alakabasaz, oh my Dragon Lord!" Only then, I realize I have been captured by a hippie cult. The cult hippies each made a "neigh" like a horse before setting the firewood beneath me on fire with their respective fire torches. The fire burns beneath me.

a) With pinpoint accuracy, I was able to untie one of my hands, and throw the key right into the cult leader's navel. He screams and a huge rain cloud summoned from his scream and douses out the fire.

b) I spit at the fire as much as possible to try to put it out.

c) I urinate at the fire to try to put it out.

d) I give up and let the fire burn me, only for me to survive and found three little baby dragons with me when the fire burn out.


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

Blue Dino said:


> a) With pinpoint accuracy, I was able to untie one of my hands, and throw the key right into the cult leader's navel. He screams and a huge rain cloud summoned from his scream and douses out the fire.


With pinpoint accuracy, I was able to untie one of my hands, and throw the key right into the cult leader's navel. He screams and a huge rain cloud summoned from his scream and douses out the fire. He then melted into a puddle of grape juice-looking liquid. The horse masks on the other people began to come alive, the people screamed as their horse masks began to devour their faces. I watched as a woman's mask devoured her face as she screamed, then her headless body fell down dead as the mask flew away. I untied myself and fled from the area. As I tried to find a path that was safe, I tripped on the dead body of a boy and fell down a ledge, I tumbled and tumbled, cutting and scraping myself, hitting and then everything went black.

A) I awoke to find myself in a warm cozy bed in a cottage where a oldm lady was baking cookies

B) I awoke in a spooky dungeon full of skeletons

C) I awoke on the ground in the dawn of the morning on the base of the mountain

D) I awoke in a strange white room.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

lonerroom said:


> D) I awoke in a strange white room.


From there..

a) A person appears in a fully clad green zentai suit dancing psychedelically.

b) Morgan Freeman walks out in fully white suit telling me he is god and if I would like to take his place for a week.

c) A black silhouette appears from a distance and waves its arms to signals me to walk over to it.

d) A cute little golden retriever puppy walks up to me and yelps at me wanting me to feed it a bag of treats just lying across the floor.

e) A black hole suddenly appears beneath me dropping me into a strange black room.


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

Blue Dino said:


> c) A black silhouette appears from a distance and waves its arms to signals me to walk over to it.


A black silhouette appears from a distance and waves its arms to signals me to walk over to it. So I did, when I walked to him, I met

A) A little boy with dancing freckles

B) A doctor who introduced himself as Dr. Mooshka

C) A Lady in a blue dress with a computer moniter attached to her shoulder

D) A faceless Python


----------



## Pongowaffle (Jul 23, 2015)

A Lady in a blue dress with a computer monitor attached to her shoulder.

I walked to the silhouette to see a lady in a blue dress with a computer monitor attached to her shoulder. She cannot speak, but her communicate with me through texts appearing on the monitor. The monitor reads...

a) Hi. I am Siri
b) Hi. I am Cortana.
c) Hi. My period is late you bast4rd! 
d) This is not a touchscreen you idiot (when I tried pressing on the monitor) 
e) I am going to anal probe you with my finger.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Hi. My period is late you b1tch!

I told her it's impossible for me to pregnate you. However, the screen displays the text "Labor in progress 0%... 33%... 70%... 100%. 

"Your Offspring is born."

a) The baby also has a screen on its shoulder. 

b) The baby is actually a complete identical version of me all grown up like me, but in a blue dress with a monitor on her shoulder.

c) They're actually babies, hundreds of them, of little bite size miniature monitors would hands and feet running around and making cute giggly googy noises. 

d) They're actually babies, hundreds of them, of little guinea pigs, making cute squeaking noises.


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

Blue Dino said:


> a) The baby also has a screen on its shoulder.


The baby also had a screen on its shoulder. A robotic voice began to moan "Pogowiff stole my waffles! help me find pogowiff and my lost waffles!" Then the baby shriveled up and turned into a pile of ice cream. A pair of eyes grew out of the ice cream and then a beard formed on the ice cream. "Hello my name is Pogowiff! I was born in the year of the tiger! And my waffles have been kidnapped!" Then he flew into the ceiling and started singing about potatoes and waffles. 
"Wait!" I cried out. He stopped singing and came back to the floor. 
"What happened to your waffles? And how do I get out of here?" I asked. Pogowiff then started glowing bright yellow. 
"I'm Alex Mack, I was just an average kid until this accident changed my life. Since then, nothing's been the same, my best friend Ray thinks it cool! My sister Annie thinks I'm a science project. I can't let anyone else know, not even my parents. I know that the chemical plant wants to find me and turn me into some experiment! But you know something? I guess I'm not so average anymore." Pogowiff said in a female voice. Pogowiff's eyes grew wide with surprise. 
"STOP IT!" Pogowiff shouted in his man voice. "I'm not sharing this ice cream body with my sister again!" I stepped away, alarmed. Pogowiff began to argue with himself, not sure of what sister he was talking about. The lady in the blue dress melted into a metalic puddle. 
"Calm down Pogowiff! You aren't sharing ytour body with anyone anymore! I am the Alex Mack! I am going to recharge your waffles!" the puddle exclaimed. Then She and Pogowiff began to glow bright yellow as his waffles began to charge. I watched as

A) Pogowiff's waffles exploded

B) Alex Mack and Pogowiff turned into hand sanitizer bottles

C) Pogowiff gave birth to 100 children

D) Pogowiff received his fully charged waffles


----------



## Pongowaffle (Jul 23, 2015)

C) I gave birth to 100 children. 

These kids are the offspring of Alex Mack and I. Each of them little infants all riding on a pogo stick with diapers and a backwards baseball cap. Eventually all of them bounce so high into the air that they began flying and all of them start chasing after OP. She then slips and falls flat on her face into a pile of dog turd. She then looks up and realized that>>> 

a) The PogoMack babies have surrounded her and are about to turn her into a puddle. 

b) The PogoMack babies all descended upon and surrounded her and all of them started dancing, flash mob style. 

c) The PogoMack babies began fighting and eating each other until the last baby standing became one huge giant baby on a giant pogo stick and it begins to bounce the nearby city. Rick Moranis is then seen running after the baby with his shrinkray gun. 

d) The PogoMack babies flew past OP and started descending upon the nearby city to take it over and cause havoc.


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

Pogowiff said:


> c) The PogoMack babies began fighting and eating each other until the last baby standing became one huge giant baby on a giant pogo stick and it begins to bounce the nearby city. Rick Moranis is then seen running after the baby with his shrinkray gun.


The PogoMack babies began fighting and eating each other until the last baby standing became one huge giant baby on a giant pogo stick and it begins to bounce the nearby city. Rick Moranis is then seen running after the baby with his shrinkray gun. The parents of the baby then vanished, and I was alone. I wandered through the destroyed city after the baby had destroyed half of it. There were bodies all over the place. The man with the shrinkray gun was struggling with a group of constipated ninjas. I didn't know what to do as the constipated ninjas overpowered him. The baby was shrunk into the size of a 7 foot tall adult and it was being cradled by a statue in the park. The constipated ninjas made strange noises as they did cart wheels and tried to attack me. I realized I had received the Alex Mack powers and I used my fingers to zap them. Each ninjas evaporated after being zapped. After I zapped all the constipated ninjas,

A) I watched as the shrinkray Gun man was trying to take the baby away

B) morphed into a puddle and left

C) was greeted by Pogowiff and Alex Mack

D) stood there and did nothing


----------



## Pongowaffle (Jul 23, 2015)

*I watched as the shrinkray Gun man was trying to take the baby away. *

His wife pulled up with their getaway car before the man yelled "Honey, I shrunk the baby!" "Oh and I also kidnapped he baby!". He then got into the car and they sped away. And then..

a) My trusty comrade Pterosaur flew down swoop me up and we chase after the fleeing couple with the kidnapped baby.

b) More ninjas arrived as reinforcements. But these are diarrhea ninjas as they pulled down the pants to start shooting diarrhea streams at me to attack me.

c) A cybernetic cyborg by the name of Lonerroom model T-888 burst out of a brick wall nearby and said to me "come with me if you want to live!"

d) With my Alex Mack powers, I pointed at the fleeing car and with my masterful accuracy and aim, I zapped it to explode. The baby then emerged from the explosion as a giant again and with red glowing eyes looking to battle me.


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

Pogowiff said:


> *
> 
> c) A cybernetic cyborg by the name of Lonerroom model T-888 burst out of a brick wall nearby and said to me "come with me if you want to live!"
> *


*

A cybernetic cyborg by the name of Lonerroom model T-888 burst out of a brick wall nearby and said to me "come with me if you want to live!". I didn't know what to do, so I shut my eyes tight, when I opened them, the cyborg was gone. No one was around. I saw a discarded scooter, and a sticker on the scooter that read "Property Of Blue Dino". There was also a polaroid photo of 3 Pogowiff Clones standing in front of a roller coaster smiling while holding bright blue cotton candy. As I was about to get on the scooter

A) The scooter started to scream hysterically

B) My shoe sneezed

C) A Leprechaun with worms for hair approached me

D) A calander with the year "1986" on it fell from the sky abd landed at my feet*


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

lonerroom said:


> A) The scooter started to scream hysterically


*The scooter started to scream hysterically. *I jumped out of the scooter before the scooter yelled "Ow, it hurts when you step onto me like that!" I looked down and realize I was wearing cleats. So I took them off and step on the scooter. The scooter introduced itself "I'm Blue Dino, but an enchantress disguised as a beggar turned me into a scooter to punish me for my cheapness because I only gave her a penny." Without a care for her story, I ordered Blue Dino scooter to take me and chase after Shinkray man and his wife to get the kidnapped baby back.

a) Blue Dino said "but you gonna have to do something for me first.."

b) Lonerroom Cyborg jumped out of nowhere onto the scooter behind me and wrapped his cyborg arms around me and said "we must go now!"

c) Pogowiff and Alex Mack caught up and said, let me join you to get our baby back!

d) all of the above.

e) I paused and simply walk into a nearby alleyway as I had to pee.


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

Blue Dino said:


> *
> 
> e) I paused and simply walk into a nearby alleyway as I had to pee.
> [/COLOR][/COLOR]*


*

I paused and simply walk into a nearby alleyway as I had to pee as I hadn't gone to the bathroom for several hours. I remembered that I had a special code in my old phone which I had in my shoe. This phone didn't help with getting out of situations but it helped with my personal needs from time to time, all I had to do was type in "testingcheats true" then I used my phone's cursor to right click on myself and make my bladder need green. I didn't even have to pee! I felt so relieved, I would have just made my needs static so I would never have to pee again, but I would get an error and crash if I did that so I never try to do that, not after my cousin Listoria tried that, she got an error and crashed, and I never saw her again. 
As I was about to go back to the scooter, the scooter began to laugh hysterically, I noticed she was laughing at a teeny tiny couch that was sitting on the floor. 
"Why are you laughing at that teeny tiny couch?" I asked The Blue Dino Scooter. 
"Because its so teeny and so tiny! And the word couch is so funny!" She shrieked into laughter, one of her wheels squeaked and she froze, her handle bars trembled in terror. 
"Whats wrong?" I asked. I turned around and

A) a tall man with a guinea pig's head was standing there holding pogowiff and Alex Mack hostage

B) A life size barbie doll was standing there holding a tray of melted keys

C) I saw a big sign on the wall that read "Now Serving Scooter Pudding"

D) A nude laughing old woman with rotting skin limped towards us while cackling and reaching towards us*


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

lonerroom said:


> D) A nude laughing old woman with rotting skin limped towards us while cackling and reaching towards us


A nude laughing old woman with rotting skin limped towards us while cackling and reaching towards us. In fear, I took my phone out again and activate the cursor and typed "move_objects on". I flying hand in my control appears and I grab the old woman with that hand drop her into a swimming pool. Then I grab the swimming pool ladder and hit "delete" on my phone. I then speed up time to the maximum with my phone and the old lady quickly drowned to death. Problem solved!

a) Suddenly I turned into a vampire.
b) Suddenly I turned into a werewolf. 
c) Suddenly I turned into a half plant/half human hybrid.
d) Suddenly I turned into a witch. 
d) Suddenly I turned into a talking guinea pig.


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

Blue Dino said:


> a) Suddenly I turned into a vampire.


Suddenly I turned into a vampire, my phone fell onto the floor and shattered, I wasn't sure of what to do, I worried the sun would burn me, but then a little girl ran up to me and sprayed me with lysol and my vampire powers were gone and the sun didn't hurt me. The little girl then put the can into her waist and then it vanished, then she started doing the potty dance and then she wet herself, then she started waving at the sky shouting in a strange language. I looked around and found myself in a suburban neighborhood. I saw a smiling woman come out of the house and say "Sul sul, la cloaky voo!" I didn't know what she meant, but it might have had something to do with cloaky cloaks. I looked up and saw a green diamond floating above me, I felt strange as if I had lost my will to be myself. I stood there until I heard a clicking sound, then I went to the bathroom and and was covered up by this blocky pixels. When I was done going potty, the pixels were gone. The strange little girl came into the bathroom and started shouting and shrugging, as if she was having trouble getting somewhere because something was in the way, then she turned into an golden urn. I then went out in the hall and

A) waved at the ceiling crying for food

B) walked in circles

C) was greeted by the smiling woman who kept talking in a strange language

D) watched as the doors in the hallway vanished.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

lonerroom said:


> A) waved at the ceiling crying for food


I went to the refrigerator to get some food, only to find out it is completely empty. So I tried to order more groceries, only to find out I don't have a phone or a computer. I then decide to buy either one, but my fund are at a zero.

a) I wait until I starve and turn into an urn. 
b) I decide to go to sleep to delay my inevitable starvation. 
c) I take a trip to a restaurant to steal leftovers. 
d) A witch appears and teleports me to another reality, where I do not have a colored diamond floating on top of my head.


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

Blue Dino said:


> c) I take a trip to a restaurant to steal leftovers.


I decided to seek a restaurant somewhere in this strange town, I looked around and walked from the house, but then as I left the street, everything went white and I saw a green diamond spinning and words sliding under it, after a few minutes I found myself in the view of a map, I saw a white arrow floating around and realized that was my finger, I saw a restaurant in the map so I poked it and then everything went white again, I found myself in front of this restaurant 5 minutes later. There was no one there except for a waitress who was facing the wall and throwing a tantrum. I saw a cook suddenly run into the building and then run into the kitchen, I followed him in there and saw that he was not cooking anything, he fell asleep on the floor and bunch of letter Z's floated next to his head. I saw a plate of spoiled spaghetti sitting on the floor, so I

A) cleaned up the spoiled spaghetti

B) ate the spoiled spaghetti

C) starved to death and turned into an urn

D) took the cook's cell phone and typed in "motherlode" and found myself with lots of money to buy food

E) saw a portal in the sink that lead me to Tamriel


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

lonerroom said:


> D) took the cook's cell phone and typed in "motherlode" and found myself with lots of money to buy food


My life suddenly took a turn for the best. I instantly bought the largest empty house lot on in the neighborhood and designed my dream stuck up posh house. I brought a brand new expensive car the Bwan Speedster YL, and hooked up with the hottest blonde girl in town. The next morning..

a) I propose and marry the blonde girl. 
b) Spend all of my money on furniture
c) Spend all of my money on cereal
d) Went to work as a Don for the regional mafia.


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

*New Baby*



Blue Dino said:


> c) Spend all of my money on cereal


I spent all my money on cereal and dining chairs that I like to keep in the back yard facing the wall so no one sits on them, the blonde girl came over and started pointing at the chairs and waving that she couldn't sit down, then she wet herself, I tried to cheer her up but she got mad at me, she then dialed on the phone and then a lady arrived with a baby, she named the baby "Smopples" then she curled up into a fetal position and turned into an urn. I typed in age up in my phone and Smopples turned into a toddler, Smopples was very strange looking, she had brown skin but platinum blonde hair and purple eyes. I typed in age up again and Smopples turned into an 8-year-old girl. Smopples shouted about the chairs and then she wet herself, then she went into the kitchen and grabbed a bag of chips from the fridge, but rather than eating them she put them on the floor and then began to cry, then she took another bag of chips from the fridge and put it on the floor again, then she waved at the ceiling. I decided to

A) eat the bags of chips from the floor

B) clean up the bag of chips from the floor

C) start a kitchen fire

D) age up Smopples with my phone


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

lonerroom said:


> D) age up Smopples with my phone


I age up Smopples with my phone. She instantly grew and morphed into a young attractive adult. All of a sudden, we find ourselves having lesbian Woohoo to one another. And then..

a) Her other lesbian lover Chris came and poked me on the chest shouting some gibberish that I couldn't understand.

b) Smopples somehow became pregnant with our child

c) Local playboy, Rubio came into our room and joined us.

d) I somehow became pregnant with our child.


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

Blue Dino said:


> c) Local playboy, Rubio came into our room and wanted to join us.


When suddenly, Rubio went into a strange fit, then he fell over and turned into an urn. Smopples then wet herself again, then she went into the kitchen and made poorly made waffles, then she put the plate of waffles on the floor and then started to cry. I also began to cry because I felt like everyone around me cried too much in this place. I found a pink bag full of Lesbian Gummy Lips on the floor, I wasn't sure of what to do with it, so I

A) set the bag on fire

B) I left the bag alone

C) put the bag in the bathroom

D) threw the bag into a pool with no ladders


----------



## SilkyJay (Jul 6, 2015)

lonerroom said:


> C) put the bag in the bathroom


I put the bag of Lesbian Gummy Lips in the bathroom, right into the basket labeled please take only one, next to my pile of game informers, the community bidet, men's fitness, and Teresa's new mint, and still packaged just call me Cait edition of Vogue. as I build up the courage to potentially unpackage the prized Caitlyn issue and the goodies within the Lesbian Lips... I realize why I'm in the bathroom in the first place. I have the flying monkeys. I immediately ripp my pants off, and with one leg still entangled within, I stumble onto the toilet to finally:

A) realize I didn't have to go. It was a false alarm.

B) eat a Sourbrightcrawler

C) pee out of my butt

D) see what these Lesbian Gummy Lips have to say

E) unpackage Cait


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

Yajyklis10 said:


> A) realize I didn't have to go. It was a false alarm.


I stood up and jumped when the toilet began to shriek hysterically, I backed away and watched as the toilet shook and rattled while shrieking in a high pitched child's scream. The mirror on the wall began to wobble before it got sucked right into the shrieking bowl, suddenly the sink did the same. I noticed the shower curtains were in the motion of also being sucked in, it was as if it was a vacuum sucking everything in, but I noticed my hair was completely still, my clothes were still, I was not being sucked in like everything else. I backed away and saw the wall get sucked in, then all the people too, pretty soon everything was gone except me. Everything was black, but I could see myself still, I noticed there was a purpleish glow on myself, but everything else was pitch black darkness. I was too frightened to say anything and as I walked my shoe made an echo. I hugged my hair in fright as I walked. I came upon a forest of mannequins suddenly, all of them had a purple hue, I entered the forest of mannequins, I could hear distant spooky carousel music echoing in the distance. I continued to walk through the forest of mannequins for a good 20 minutes, when I got to the other side

A) I saw a spooky stage with a spooky old lady with no face sitting in a rocking chair

B) I saw the carousel spinning playing that spooky music

C) I saw a constipated butterfly flying next to a fallen jar of 29-year-old beard jam

D) I saw a lake of purple maple syrup with frozen mayonnaise cube boats


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

lonerroom said:


> A) I saw a spooky stage with a spooky old lady with no face sitting in a rocking chair


I saw a spooky stage with a spooky old lady with no face sitting in a rocking chair, which is on top of a spinning carousel that makes a rusty squeak eerily sound. She motioned me to come closer and began letting out a slithering smile with sharp teeth. She then opened her mouth wide and suddenly a swarm of constipated butterflies appeared from behind me and all got sucked into her mouth. The old lady belly became bloated and then she exploded into a purple mush when suddenly I found myself drenched inside a purple lake with floating cubes of butter.

a) I then took a cube of butter and eat it.

b) I scoop the purple liquid with my hands and drank it.

c) The old lady suddenly emerged from the purple liquid right in front of me and smiled revealing her sharp teeth and stuck out a lizard like tongue and let out a loud "Wheeeeaaaaa!"

d) I took a dive under neath the deep purple liquid lake to explore.

e) Black slimy tentacles emerged from beneath and they restrained me by my four limbs.


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

Blue Dino said:


> d) I took a dive under neath the deep purple liquid lake to explore.


I took a dive under neath the deep purple liquid lake to explore. As I swam in the dark purple liquid, everything went black and I found myself standing on the stage again, the old lady was gone but the rocking chair remained. I looked around and saw a puddle of purple goo on the floor. As I was about to leave I

A) slipped and fell

B) was attacked by the old lady

C) was attacked by little green hipsters

D) I found myself in the pink kitchen of Lady Sophia LeVonte


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

lonerroom said:


> C) was attacked by little green hipsters


Swarms of little green hipsters attacked me, as they each took turns in dousing me with artisan coffees of their own. Each coffee seem to be less hot and cooler than the next, as it was their way to one upping each other in coolness. Eventually one lone green hipster morphed itself into a purple hipster to be different and then each of them morphed into their own colors eventually into a rainbow of hipsters, as they continue to debate and one up each other. Eventually their argument ended with them playing as a band of rock/indie/hip hop influences using guitars, drums, keyboards, blowhorns and banging baking sheets.

a) I simply walked away from their weird commotion.

b) I douse them with starbucks coffee and they screamed in pain and torture of sub human quality coffee, and all melted and form into puddles of independent crafted beers.

c) Suddenly the faceless old lady appear in front of me, and impaled me with her pinky finger and possessed my mind.

d) Suddenly the faceless old lady appear in front of me, and strike me in the chest with the palm of her right hand and I teleported into a peaceful serene pasture filled with white Triceratops with black spots and a milk udder. They're milk cowceratops! :eek


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

Blue Dino said:


> d) Suddenly the faceless old lady appear in front of me, and strike me in the chest with the palm of her right hand and I teleported into a peaceful serene pasture filled with white Triceratops with black spots and a milk udder. They're milk cowceratops! :eek


Suddenly the faceless old lady appear in front of me, and strike me in the chest with the palm of her right hand and I teleported into a peaceful serene pasture filled with white Triceratops with black spots and a milk udder. They're milk cowceratops! The cowceratops looked at me and snarled, then it charged at me in full speed, I turned and ran as fast as I could, I bolted through the forest of tall white pine trees, the trees also were white with black spots, some of the trees weeped milk tears. I ran and ran until my foot got caught in a rock and I tripped, I tumbled down a hill, everything spinning and I came to a stop at the bottom. I looked around and saw that the cowceratops was no longer chasing me. I saw it up on the hill, chasing a regular sized hipster, dressed in white clothing with black spots. the cowceratops caught the hipster in it's mouth and shook him then gobbled him up and burped out his hipster hat. As I crossed a milky river, a slender hipster hopped out of the trees and began eyeing me, one eyebrow raised behind his thick rimmed glasses, then he said "okaaaaaay, this is awkward." I said nothing and punched him right in the mouth, he fell over and landed with a thud on a pile of white poop with black spots. He groaned and muttered about ninja movies as I walked away. I came across a coffee table with 3 plates of cheese on them, there was a note on the table that read 'property of Yajyklis10'. I assumed he was the owner of that cheese. I saw a little red door on one of the trees, so I

A) knocked on the door

B) broke into the door

C) sat next to the table and waited for the owner

D) walked away

E) brushed my hair while humming Zelda's Lullaby


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

lonerroom said:


> E) brushed my hair while humming Zelda's Lullaby


I brushed my hair while humming Zelda's Lullaby. Suddenly an octopus like creature sneaked up on me and launch a rock right into my face knocking me out cold. When I regain consciousness, the octopus creature was about to give me the killing blow...

a) I pulled out a muffin from my purse and shoved it into its suction mouth suffocating it.

b) It shoves its suction mouth right into my face giving me a big wet suctioning kiss.

c) It sucked me into its mouth and brings me back into its lair to make me its Octopus princess.

d) A blonde elf with a sword in a silly Peter Pan like outfit jumped from a tree above and slash the Octopus monster in half.

e) A fat beard italian man in a red outfit and blue jeans jumpsuit suddenly jumped out from a nearby sewer and stomp the Octopus creature to death.

f) A giant brown gorilla in a red necktie tumbled out from the tree above and rolled into the Octopus squashing it.


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

Blue Dino said:


> d) A blonde elf with a sword in a silly Peter Pan like outfit jumped from a tree above and slash the Octopus monster in half.


A blonde elf with a sword in a silly Peter Pan like outfit jumped from a tree above and slash the Octopus monster in half. He screamed "Hyaaaa!" over and over, then after the octopus died, he stood there silently. Then he picked up one of the tentacles of the octopus and held it over his head for a minute while a fairy flew around talking about the description of the tentacle. Before I could say anything, he threw something at his feet and a puff of smoke poofed up and he was gone. However, the fairy was still there. "I am supposed to find the owner of this coffee table that has cheese on it." She said, then she knocked on the door of the tree. A little man with a cowboy hat answered. "Hey! Listen!" the fairy screamed. The fairy started flying around rapidly while shouting, "Hey! Listen!" Over and over, yellow arrows appeared near the little man's cowboy hat, so I

A) took off his hat and found a secret treasure

B) took off his hat and found a tomato monster hiding under it

C) I stood there and did nothing

D) I grabbed the little man's mustache


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

lonerroom said:


> B) took off his hat and found a tomato monster hiding under it


B) took off his hat and found a tomato monster hiding under it

The tomato monster introduced himself. "Hi, I am Tom Ato" he said. Before he could finished, I sliced him into halves before I grab and handful of his innards to make a sizzling tomato stew on my campfire. As I am enjoying my giant pot of boiling tomato stew, I suddenly hear a loud noise and something emerging from the bush behind me.

a) My grandma came out of the bush, greeted me and invite me into her house nearby.

b) An even bigger tomato plant and he wants his revenge on his smaller tomato plant friend.

c) Yogi Bear appeared and wanted to join me on a picnic.

d) A horde of undeads approached and wanted to eat my tomato stew, thinking its a bowl of human blood.

e) It was just a breeze blowing on the bush behind me, generated from my own flatulence.


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

Blue Dino said:


> B)
> c) Yogi Bear appeared and wanted to join me on a picnic.


Yogi Bear appeared and wanted to join me on a picnic. He had a basket and a little boy in a striped shirt trailed behind him. Yogi Bear then started twitching and the costume fell off. A man in his late 30's stepped out of the costume wearing nothing but a pair of Spider Man underwear. The man then opened the basket and pulled out a bowling ball and proceeded to lick it over and over while the little boy sat on the ground pouting, so I

A) kicked the man in the face

B) sat on the ground and pouted with the little boy

C) ran away

D) found a bowling pin on the ground and sang to it


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

lonerroom said:


> Yogi Bear appeared and wanted to join me on a picnic. He had a basket and a little boy in a striped shirt trailed behind him. Yogi Bear then started twitching and the costume fell off. A man in his late 30's stepped out of the costume wearing nothing but a pair of Spider Man underwear. The man then opened the basket and pulled out a bowling ball and proceeded to lick it over and over while the little boy sat on the ground pouting, so I


*D) found a bowling pin on the ground and sang to it

*I sang to the bowling pin with my meso soprano voice. The screech of my voice made the brains of numerous birds peacefully harmonous chirping and flying in the forest explode as headless bird corpses rain down upon us. The little boy suddenly stop pouting and started dancing to the rain of headless bird corpses.

a) we then proceeded to have a picnic of bbq headless birds.

b) a giant red triangle shaped angry mama bird launched from a giant slingshot and came to swoop me up into the skies.

c) the bowling pin suddenly grew a pair of arms and legs and began instructing me to follow him to a secret place he wanna show me.

d) the spiderman underwear man all of a sudden collapsed and started having a seizure, as the bowling ball he was licking non stop is coated with an arsenic lead paint.


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

Blue Dino said:


> *D)
> 
> c) the bowling pin suddenly grew a pair of arms and legs and began instructing me to follow him to a secret place he wanna show me.
> 
> *


*

The bowling pin suddenly grew a pair of arms and legs and began instructing me to follow him to a secret place he wanted to show me. I followed the bowling pin through the trees and came upon some tall rows of corn fields. We spent 10 minutes going through the corn fields until we came upon a field full of play houses and toy shopping carts. The bowling pin then rapidly grew a beard, his stumpy feet grew toes and an eye ball grew out of the top of his bowling pin head. He then began to dance in a jolly way and said "Welcome Tapioca Plains!" Then he had his period and melted into a puddle of paint. The little boy scooped up the period blood into his little potion bottle he carried around and began to examine it with a magnifine glass, then he

A) drank the period blood

B) tossed the bottle at my face

C) began to cry and poured his bottle onto his head while singing in riddles about haunted napkins

D) ran away screaming about alphabet blocks*


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

lonerroom said:


> A) drank the period blood


The boy drank the period blood and all of a sudden, he turned old, grew long white hair and a white beard, pot belly sprouted and a red suit suddenly appear on him. He's turned into Santa Claus. A pack of reindeers with a sleigh scooped him up and then he crashed landed into Lonerroom's house. He tumbles down the chimney. Lonerroom hears the commotion and in a rush of bravery, Lonerroom clenching a purple plush elephant in hand, walks out to see who it was. Santa! Lonerroom yelled in joy. Santa then offered Lonerroom one of five gifts, each labeled A, B, C, D or E. Santa then hints that each gift inside is something that its first letter corresponds the letter of the gift. Gift A could be an apple, while Gift B could be a banana, while Gift C could be a cup and etc. Lonerroom has decided and picks...

A) gift a
B) gift b
C) gift c
D) gift d
E) gift e


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

Blue Dino said:


> B) gift b


Gift B was chosen, the wrapping fell off and it was revealed to be a metal box, it was empty. Suddenly a light emerged from the metal box, the room grew bright and Santa vanished. Soon I found myself standing in a Toy's R Us surrounded by shoppers. I saw a cashier in a blue baseball cap and blue vest, the tag on her name tag read "Blue Dino", the scooter parked next to her was that same hysterical scooter I witnessed earlier. The scooter was snoring loudly while Blue Dino was trying to calm down a frusterated shopper.
"I said I wanted a soy mocha latte! Not this poodle action figure!" The hysterical middle aged woman shouted. "This is a toy store, we don't sell beverages." Blue Dino said as she brushed her hair with a blue hair brush. The middle aged woman then sat on the floor and began kicking and screaming, a little girl in a green dress came and pulled the woman's ear. "Now what did I tell you about bothering the cashiers Hilda?" The little girl scolded, the woman continued whining. 
"That does it, you are grounded old lady!" The little girl grabbed the woman by the wrist and dragged her out of the store. Blue Dino stopped brushing her hair with her blue hair brush and then started to polish her nails with blue nail polish while she chewed on blue bubble gum, she grabbed a blue beverage out of the cash register and drank it. I saw a sign on her counter that said "Diamond City north west of Crindle Myers". 
"Excuse me Miss Blue Dino, but can you tell me about Diamond City?"
Blue Dino was about to answer when her cash register exploded, frusterated by what happened, she

A) threw her bottle of nail polish at a customer's face

B) kicked her scooter, causing it to shriek in hysteria

C) threw her shoe at her manager

D) climbed on top of the counter and shouted that Diamond City was overrun by deathclaws.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

lonerroom said:


> A) threw her bottle of nail polish at a customer's face


The customer's face turned blue. The blue nail polish began spreading and dyeing the rest of the skin blue all over her body. She then sudden ran into the restroom and came out in a black skin tight suit and a shaved blue bald head. Two other women in identical blue sin and blue bald head in black skin tight suits also came to join her. They began banging on random toys to produce sounds. The sounds became in-sync with each other to become a melody, and eventually an entire orchestrated instrumental.

a) The Blue Woman Group!, some voice in the intercom yelled.

b) A swarm of smurfs appear and eat the 3 bald blue women.

c) Blue Aliens descended from the roof of the store and abducted everyone into their blue space ship.

d) The store was suddenly invaded by a horde of hipsters as they all began bragging about what great coffee Blue Bottle is.


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

Blue Dino said:


> d) The store was suddenly invaded by a horde of hipsters as they all began bragging about what great coffee Blue Bottle is.


The children all yawned and rolled their eyes as the hipsters kept bragging. I tired to shield my ears from their bragging but I didn't have ear muffs, the constant hipster bragging made me sleepy, I couldn't stop myself from yawning. Several children fell onto the floor asleep, a obese lady also fell asleep and landed on a short skinny hipster with a beard, smothering him to death. I realized the only way to clear the store of hipsters was by

A) spraying the hipsters with a high powered kool-aid hose

B) cloning the obese lady with the Pink Princess Cloning Kit to fall asleep on top of all the hipsters

C) playing 1950's music on the speakers to scare them away

D) beating them with Barbie Steel Baseball Bats


----------



## SilkyJay (Jul 6, 2015)

lonerroom said:


> B) cloning the obese lady with the Pink Princess Cloning Kit to fall asleep on top of all the hipsters


But The Pink Princess Cloning Kit was faulty due to it's current Ios uprade. The hipsters were talking peoples ears off left and right. It was a blood bath. Arms, legs, lobs, everywhere. Carmel mocha's spilled, Quadruple espresso's chugged. Hairs getting brushed behind ears so hard in the lobby that The Pink Princess Cloning Kit went into system overload, emergency, unleash "agent viper cobra browneye warrior mode. AKA code brown. The Pink Princess Cloning Kit went straight into hyperdrive and engaged the:

A) Fupa (Fat Upper *****/or Penis Area) Frenzy

B) Boobie-Doo (Belly sticks out further than the boobies do) Bash

C. DingleBerry Disaster

D. Front-Butt Bump (Sally sells seashells at the seashore)

E. Heady-Hipster (She says all the coolest things possible to hush the crowd)

D. Selfie-stick and takes a photo of the hipsters and herself, and posts it to her facebook, garnering 17 total likes. One of her most liked photo's ever. She leaves the shop feeling like a million bucks knowing that all 119 of her friends will now have to see this for the rest of time. Her smile was spot on.


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

SilkyJay said:


> C. DingleBerry Disaster


Frizzy hairs flew all over the place with bits of tiny drops of fecal matter, a deranged girl with glasses named Tapioca Manning emerged from behind a stuffed panda and yanked a chemistry jar from her tele tubbies back pack and began collecting as much hair and fecal matter as possible while blowing her nose due to her seasonal allergies. 
"Ah huh! I have found the ingridients I need to make Grandma's Dingleberry Pie!" She exclaimed. She stepped over the bodies of the maimed hipsters that were on the floor, some were crying and whining about their ruined hair styles while some moaned about missing out on Burning Man. 
I watched as Tapioca started collecting boogers from a large nosed hipster that was sprawled on top of a Pee Pee Island Dreamhouse, a new edition for the new Down Syndrome Debbie playhouse adventure set. I picked up a Down Syndrome Debbie Doll to collect the real drool it left behind so I could collect samples for the mysterious potion ingridients. I followed Tapioca to her house on Silky Jay Avenue. As I was about to cross the street I

A) encountered a pregnant back pack on the curb

B) was confronted by Tapioca about following her

C) tied my hair into a ponytail and continued on

D) saw a laughing diaper jumped from the tree and started singing about muffins


----------

